# Ford/Aurora Grand National Track Layout Question.



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi All,

I'm wanting to recreate either the 1963, 1964, or 1965 Ford/Aurora Grand National Finals track on the inside of my 4' X 16' Tomy oval. I'm going to use Aurora Lock and Joiner track for this.

Or the layout from the Beat the Champ promotion where a person would go to a particapating hobby shop, run an Aurora car on the track, and try and beat Fireball Roberts time.

My questions are;
1. Does anyone know what Fireball's time was?

2. Does anyone know the track layout plan for any of those tracks.

3. Is there a website to locate this information?

Any help would be appreciated.

Randy.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Can't find the time but I did find this...






I also found an ad that is on e-bay but alas the "time" was not visible (at least not to these old eyes).

Jeff


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Love that video!!! We take for granted the controllers we have now. I can't imagine the pressure on them guys, on national TV, racing the final race...with wheel controllers!! Talk about tough!!!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Ahh. Steve Allen and Stirling Moss. Two of my favorite guys. 

Bill Cullen was a blast from the past. I remember him being on TV a lot when I was a kid, but always as a guest or panelist of some sort. Just who was he, anyway? Guess it's time to check Wikipedia.

Now _*there's*_ an event for your next slot night - your guests come in and are asked to check their Parmas at the door, because tonight we're using the Aurora WHEELS! Separate the men from the boys, that will.:thumbsup:

Thanks for the great clip, Jack.

-- D


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the YouTube link. My computer would take forever to download it.

I have a Video Jimmy/Bob Beers DVD I purchased from Bob a couple of years ago. I'll have to watch it and pause it to get what I need. 

I was hoping someone had the information I needed.

Randy.


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

Fireball Roberts first name was Glen.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I just Googled AURORA GRAND NATIONAL CONTEST.

First result was a series of pages on Slot Monsters. Follow the links on this page and the subsequent pages linked by year at the bottom and you'll find a lot of info, photos and videos. I didn't comb thru it all to see if any times were in there.

One of the links there is to the HOSERS site (Canadian HO guys) who have lots of big sharp pix and info here. on the contests.

Henry Harnish's Site has reams of info and pix on at least the early contest(s)

Search Words FORD AURORA GRAND NATIONAL yielded more results. The Boys Life ad in an issue scanned by Google. 

I'm betting you can find plenty more stuff fairly easily just searching on Google and Bing, adding and subtracting various search terms, such as "BEAT THE CHAMP" or FIREBALL.

-- D


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the help. 

I knew Fireball's first name was Glen. I wanted the time he ran on the Aurora track for the Beat The Champ promotion.

Tried to google " Beat The Champ " right after my previous post. All I got was boxing and wrestling info.

I'll get there though.

Thanks for all the input so far.

Randy.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Randy,
If you haven't been able to answer your questions from the sites mentioned or further internet searches, Bob Beers (*Mr. Aurora*) might well know the answers or where you can find them. He has his own thread on the Hobby Talk Slot Cars "Box Stock and Collecting" forum.

If you find out Roberts' time, you might also want to find out which layout and which lane he set it on.

-- D


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I know a guy who sells DVD's of those races....lol!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Shame on you.........LOL


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Is it me or did that first guy look like Matt Damon with big ears?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah a younger goofier looking matt damon.before the bourne movies,lol


----------

